# RV Furnace won't light



## SCPO (Dec 1, 2018)

I was deer hunting this week with cold weather. Turned my furnace on in camper. Blower came on but it did no light. 30lb propane bottle full. It is a Atwood 8500. Any suggestions on what to look at


----------



## bany (Dec 1, 2018)

Mine wouldn’t light one trip. It was pretty chilly or cold but especially wet out. After getting some dry heat via other source it worked. Not sure it still works though, maybe I’ll try it out today. Been using electric heater.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Dec 1, 2018)

Checked Google:

http://www.irv2.com/forums/f54/atwood-furnace-not-igniting-238964.html

From that link:



> Got tired of typing this so saved it as a text file....
> 
> When the T-Stat calls for heat the control board starts the blower (1)
> The blower blows closing the sail switch (2)
> ...



Not an 8500 series, but might be helpful.  The circuit board apparently has a diagnostic light - fault codes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2018)

If it has a sail switch it's either the switch sticking,or the Inducer motor,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Check and see if one of the thermostat wires came loose in the unit. Had that happen before.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> If it has a sail switch it's either the switch sticking,or the Inducer motor,,,,


The switch tells the board that the Inducer motor is running and to light up the igniter


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> The switch tells the board that the Inducer motor is running and to light up the igniter


Without it the igniter will not Come on,,,,


----------



## SCPO (Dec 1, 2018)

thanks for info. don't know when I can go back. Came home Friday with Flu.76 years old and didn't get a flu shot. My wife kept reminding me that she told me to get one


----------



## Cook&Bro (Dec 2, 2018)

Hope that you recover from the flu quickly and get back to hunting soon.  

A couple more references that will hopefully be helpful.

http://www.rverscorner.com/furnace1.html

http://www.rvforum.net/miscfiles/Furnace_Trouble-2.pdf

Page 6 of the second reference covers your case - blower comes on but no heat (ignition).

I do NOT have an RV, just googled info in the hope that it will guide you in troubleshooting.  

Good luck !!!


----------



## SCPO (Dec 2, 2018)

Cook&Bro said:


> Hope that you recover from the flu quickly and get back to hunting soon.
> 
> A couple more references that will hopefully be helpful.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Lot of helpful info


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2018)

If the Inducer motor is running and the switch is made,and no ignition,pull the igniter connector and check for voltage,,,,


----------



## Cook&Bro (Dec 3, 2018)

Score:  Service Manual with exploded system diagrams, wiring diagrams, etc.

http://bryantrv.com/docs2/docs/hflamefurn04.pdf


----------



## Cook&Bro (Dec 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> If it has a sail switch it's either the switch sticking,or the Inducer motor,,,,



Couple of interesting sail switch details from internet search;

(1) if DC voltage is low, blower rpm will not be adequate to make sail switch, and

(2) intake or exhaust restrictions will have the same effect.  Common cause of restrictions - mud daubers.  Yep.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 8, 2018)

Can you hear the igniter trying to light. It will make a clicking sound. You may just have air in the lines . Try lighting the stove to purge the air pockets. Try lighting the heater again with the stove lit. Also could be a bad propane regulator.


----------



## SCPO (Dec 9, 2018)

thanks all. As soon as I get over this bronkitus I am going down and try to fix it


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Dec 10, 2018)

Does it have a thermocoupler?


----------



## SCPO (Dec 10, 2018)

I think I does have a thermocouple


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2018)

When you get back to it you should grab some pic's,,,,how old is the unit,,,,pull the cover and take some pics,,,,check for a birds nest in the exhaust,,,,


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> When you get back to it you should grab some pic's,,,,how old is the unit,,,,pull the cover and take some pics,,,,check for a birds nest in the exhaust,,,,



Hornets nest as well.  I had that once and couldn't get my unit started.  Pulled the plate, found and cleaned out the nest and she fired right up.


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Dec 25, 2018)

I work in an Rv Shop:   90% of the time if the blower comes on but there is not tick, tick tick following it , it is the sail switch...easy to replace..may have to pull the furnace depending on how the factory installed the furnace.

If fan comes on, and there is an audible loud click once then the gas valve is opening which indicates the sail switch and control board are functioning properly.  (Either the chamber is blocked(wasp nest,dirt dobbers, or ignitor are inop)

Hope its the 1st, cheap and easy to replace.    Good Luck


----------



## SCPO (Dec 25, 2018)

I haven't went outside to see if I hear a tick, tick. Hope to go down this week if it doesn't rain. Going to take picture and I will go outside and see if it ticks. thanks for info


----------

